
NSA's massive database struggling under weight of spam  - ohjeez
http://www.zdnet.com/nsas-massive-database-struggling-under-weight-of-spam-7000021953/
======
kseistrup
Somebody ought to author a program that will send meaningless emails (e.g.
output from /dev/urandom, base64-encoded) between accounts on Gmail, Yahoo and
Hotmail, just to keep NSA's machinery busy.

Some stupid (American?) politician said (in an attempt to justify NSA's
wiretapping) that in order to find the needle you need a haystack, so let's
give'em the haystack they need!

